# Eb2



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey all, what exactly is the EB2? 

Can any old masters student use it to gain admission or do you need to be exceptional?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Hey all, what exactly is the EB2?
> 
> Can any old masters student use it to gain admission or do you need to be exceptional?


It's a classification for either an immigrant visa or for a change of status to permanent residency if you're already here on a non-immigrant visa.

You need to both have a masters and be (or going to be) employed in a job that requires a masters. So, for example, you can't hold a masters in civic transportation but base your application on a job as a cab driver -- that ain't gonna work!


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gotcha. But what kind of jobs do require a masters?

Would it be possible to do the masters in the USA and then adjust status to EB2?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Gotcha. But what kind of jobs do require a masters?
> 
> Would it be possible to do the masters in the USA and then adjust status to EB2?


I start to believe we're approaching the stage in America where almost every job seems to require a masters. I have no idea why! My experience is that the more qualifications a person declares (as opposed to has!), the less likely they are to be useful.

Extremely unlikely to go that directly from masters to EB2. Most folks will plough through the H1b or L1 route before getting to an EB2. 

And have you got a spare $100k lying around for your masters?


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey FB, 
Ive got a couple of irons in the fire with regards to emmigrating out there.

Im born in Northern Ireland so im giving the DV lottery a go,

I am currenrtly setting up my own oil and gas consultancy which in 2 or 3 years I would like to open an office in the USA and transfer through L1

and perhaps in a couple of years I will study for an MBA/Masters program with the aim of getting there on a H1B.

I know it wont be easy but for me, all roads lead to the USA


----------

